# 7/22/09 Nipple/Trolling/BottomFishing Report - 45# hoo, whaleshark, and more



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

We headed out to the nipple this morning looking to do a little trolling. The crew consisted of Tom, Andrew, Chris, and myself. The water didn't look great when we got there, but we decided to put some lines out anyway. We trolled for an hour or so and spotted some birds working nearby. We circled the area to find out it was just a bunch of large 10+ pound bonitas. We stopped and caught a few.










I was hooked up fighting a bonita on the bow of the boat when I turned around to see a 4 foot wide headwith it's nose out of the waterlooking at me from 3 feet away! Turned out to be a whaleshark. I didn't get my camera phoneout until it turned sideways went down. Here's the only shot I got:










We trolled for another few hours with no other action. While we were trying to decide which bottom spot to try,out of nowhere we heard the singing of a clicker. This wahoo ate a stretch 30 and went 45 pounds back home on the scale.










After a little more trolling, we headed on in to top of the box with a few nice snapper.










From what I saw the water is actually cleaner between 15 and 20 miles out than it is at 35 miles. Overall it was a nice day and Tom got to reel in his first wahoo :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dang.............you guys make me sick........i cant wait to get out there.......

GOOD JOB ....nice hooter


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!! Great job on thehoo and those are some nice big snaps...must've of been real nice out there today with mild temps and calm seas...that whale shark must of startled the chit out of you seeing eye to eye as you turned...that would've made my day....

Jimmy


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jjam (7/22/2009)*that whale shark must of startled the chit out of you seeing eye to eye as you turned...that would've made my day....
> 
> Jimmy


Yeah, it was interesting. I have only seen two other ones in the pastfrom my boat, and those didn't exactly sneak up on me like this one did!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see any video. What gives?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/22/2009)*I don't see any video. What gives?


Left it in the truck :banghead


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool you got a shot of the whale shark!!!

Kim


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job on the hoo you were rewarded for sticking it out. Trolling can be a waiting game but you and your team won this one. That whale shark has been running around the area for a couple of weeks. Thanks for the post you yall seem to have a good time every time you go. Gene


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report. thanks for the pics.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *recess (7/23/2009)*Good job on the hoo you were rewarded for sticking it out. Trolling can be a waiting game but you and your team won this one. That whale shark has been running around the area for a couple of weeks. Thanks for the post you yall seem to have a good time every time you go. Gene


Thanks Gene. Hopefully bluewater fishing will pick up as we go into the fall.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Hoo!! I seen the Whale Shark for the first time a couple weeks ago. He snuck up on us as well. Very cool sight.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea i saw a whale shark wen i was about 10 years old n it scared the hell outa me


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like you are the only straight person on the boat Wade! Everyone is wearing a buff


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not too shabby. Finally an offshore report.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Was there any cobia swimming with the whale shark


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

that whale shark is fricken awesome that must have been a sight:blownaway


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (7/23/2009)*Looks like you are the only straight person on the boat Wade! Everyone is wearing a buff


Actually, I usually do wear one! What's wrong with keeping the sun off your neck?


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

~~I'm completely Jealous !


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Always enjoy your posts True King !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Good to see your reports again. :clap Hadn't seen the Mako in awhile. Nice job.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Certainly was a perfect gaff shot!


----------



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

Certainly was a perfect gaff shot![/quote]

Now that would be something to see!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ive never seen a whaleshark. wish you would have got some more pics of it. really cool


----------

